# New white car for son



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

It's been a couple of years since delving into these forums and looking for some updated info. I am looking for some advice on the ideal paint and wheel protection for a new white car. Wheels are black. 
The car is to be used by my son. He is a bit OCD when it comes to thinks being just right so thought it would be a good idea for him to learn some detailing skills.

The car is a skoda citygo. Does a new car generally need claying and much preparation before a sealant is put on. I was thinking about Kamikaze ISP for the paint protection. Although it is expensive I can use it on the other cars.

Any advice would be appreciated 

Rex


----------



## mikerogers2108 (Apr 15, 2015)

A new car should not need claying nor polishing as its factory fresh and not contaminated. Maybe just a sealant after a good wax free shampoo.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Personally I disagree. With any new car I would still clay, fallout remover etc as it has plenty of time to build up contaminants on its journey to the dealership


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes a new car will need claying and fully decontaminating before applying your LSP. You may be surprised how much contamination is on the car.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

As above give it a full decontamination 
"New" cars can often sit for months in holding fields waiting to be shipped to the dealer.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

As above but in addition I always think it's a good way to get to know your new car, as you will find any imperfections and with the effort you put in you will immediately have a new respect for your car and other road users.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Yes a new car will need claying and fully decontaminating before applying your LSP. You may be surprised how much contamination is on the car.


Agree with this :thumb: just because it's a new car doesn't really mean anything, it still has to get from the factory to your house, so will pick up particles along the way.

Also depending on how particular you are, if you let them wash and prepare the car you may need to remove the dealer inflicted marks prior to waxing/sealing the car.


----------



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

Simz said:


> As above but in addition I always think it's a good way to get to know your new car, as you will find any imperfections and with the effort you put in you will immediately have a new respect for your car and other road users.


Good point. It will hopefully allow him to gain a respect for it which will with a bit of luck and a fair wind will reflect in not driving like a 17 year old.

Any particular clay bars. I would imagine a fairly gentle one would be in order

Thank you for the quick responses


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Any particular clay bars. I would imagine a fairly gentle one would be in order

Simple choice for me - Bilt hamber soft clay (fantastic to use and you only need water to lube) or G3 clay mitt (can be purchased in Halfords if in a hurry), again great to use. Very similar on both price and performance IMO.....:thumb:


----------



## Neilvx (Mar 11, 2014)

mikerogers2108 said:


> A new car should not need claying nor polishing as its factory fresh and not contaminated. Maybe just a sealant after a good wax free shampoo.


Your having a laugh aren't you, new cars are shocking. I just peeped my new Adam S and the bonnet was completely purple when I treated it with iron x.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

mikerogers2108 said:


> A new car should not need claying nor polishing as its factory fresh and not contaminated. Maybe just a sealant after a good wax free shampoo.


You've obviously never detailed a brand new car then

There's a lot of defects and contamination to sort on new cars

I'd do the full monty personally. Fall out remover, tar remover, clay, light machine polish, seal etc etc


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

rex said:


> Good point. It will hopefully allow him to gain a respect for it which will with a bit of luck and a fair wind will reflect in not driving like a 17 year old.
> 
> Any particular clay bars. I would imagine a fairly gentle one would be in order
> 
> Thank you for the quick responses


I use a clay mitt from clayclothcompany.co.uk but I am only doing it as a hobby, others will be along with all kinds if potions but like I say the mitt works for me along with other parts of my decontamination.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

My brand new Polo was sat in a stock area for what I would suspect to be months before I came along and bought it. After 3 months and only 900 miles it had a full decontamination and detail, and I'm convinced it had more contaminants on it that when it next had a full detail a year and 6000 miles later.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been to a dealer selling new cars (Won't mention any names) and seen a new unregistered car that was looking a bit grubby sat under some trees at the side of the forecourt. Went and had a closer look and I can't describe how bad it was. Sap everywhere, paint felt like a very rough grit sandpaper. Looked like it had a load of other contamination too, even the seals were starting to grow moss. I'd refuse the car had I seen it in that state.


----------



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

A full detail it will be then. 
Whats the current favourite for protecting wheels. Is it still poorboys or is there a new kid in town


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Get a clay cloth, bars are so last year darling

C5 from gtechniq for wheels deffo


----------



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Shopping list is growing. A bit annoyed that I have list my da polisher in the 2 moves I have done since last using it. Time to start looking for one if those as well.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

g3 clay mitt from halfords, very easy and simple to use, you use either a clay lube or shampoo with it, just make sure the surface is well lubricated


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone that's detailed a brand new VW will attest to the level of contaminants on them. A train ride from the factory never mind anything else leaves a *lot* of iron to be removed.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Kimo said:


> You've obviously never detailed a brand new car then
> 
> There's a lot of defects and contamination to sort on new cars
> 
> I'd do the full monty personally. Fall out remover, tar remover, clay, light machine polish, seal etc etc


I personally would never use anything other then wash and wax a new car, and all this talk about "decontamination" can you see it with your eyes on the new car?



cossiecol said:


> Agree with this :thumb: just because it's a new car doesn't really mean anything, it still has to get from the factory to your house, so will pick up particles along the way.
> 
> Also depending on how particular you are, if you let them wash and prepare the car you may need to remove the dealer inflicted marks prior to waxing/sealing the car.


I have to disagree, you are saying that the new car picks up "particles along the way" can you see it with your eyes! so what happens when you drive the car long distance? So do that mean you have to keep claying and polishing to remove all the particles again? wearing down the new paint on the car, I wonder how many of the other members here that got a new 2015 car plate to give this advice. IMO


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Peugeot said:


> I personally would never use anything other then wash and wax a new car, and all this talk about "decontamination" can you see it with your eyes on the new car?


You can feel it ! Touch tells you a lot about the condition of paintwork. But to answer your question directly, yes you can see decontamination. Iron contaminants are very obvious on a white car or lighter coloured car.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> You can feel it ! Touch tells you a lot about the condition of paintwork. But to answer your question directly, yes you can see decontamination. Iron contaminants are very obvious on a white car or lighter coloured car.


So how many new car buyers run there hands along the new car body paint looking for this "decontamination"? and if this "Iron contaminants" is in only white and lighter coloured cars and you can see it with your eyes, so what about the dark colours can you not see it? or is it hiding!, So how do you know it's there.? to begin with Or maybe I am not looking in the right spot,

I have a new car dark grey and when I wash or wax it I can't see or feel this "decontamination" with my eyes and if is was so Serious why didn't the car showroom salesman tell the new buyer or Car Magazines print it, All I am saying is I have never heard of any of these names before,

It doesn't mean they are not True or Real. IMHO


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Peugeot said:


> So how many new car buyers run there hands along the new car body paint looking for this "decontamination"? and if this "Iron contaminants" is in only white and lighter coloured cars and you can see it by you, so what about the dark colours can you not see it? So how do you know it's there.??? Or maybe you can and we can't.
> 
> I have a new car dark grey and when I wash or wax it I can't see or feel this "decontamination" and if is was so Serious why didn't the car showroom salesman tell the new buyer or Car Magazines print it, All I am saying is I have never heard of any of these names before,


You're on a detailing forum of which you have been a member for well over a year and you have never heard of these things before. I would suggest you go and do some more research.

The every day man on the street won't know what these are but I would seriously expect someone on a detailing forum to know.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Peugeot said:


> So how many new car buyers run there hands along the new car body paint looking for this "decontamination"? and if this "Iron contaminants" is in only white and lighter coloured cars and you can see it by you, so what about the dark colours can you not see it? So how do you know it's there.??? Or maybe you can and we can't.
> 
> I have a new car dark grey and when I wash or wax it I can't see or feel this "decontamination" and if is was so Serious why didn't the car showroom salesman tell the new buyer or Car Magazines print it, All I am saying is I have never heard of any of these names before,


Why would the sales person tell the buyer? "Yes madam, here's your new car! By the way it's covered in iron fallout and you really should remove that to get the paint looking its best"

You only need to look at a few new car detail threads in the showroom and studio sections to see quite clearly that new cars still need decontamination if you're going to do a decent job of a detail on them. Have a look at the S63 from detailmycar for example!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367987


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> Why would the sales person tell the buyer? "Yes madam, here's your new car! By the way it's covered in iron fallout and you really should remove that to get the paint looking its best"
> 
> You only need to look at a few new car detail threads in the showroom and studio sections to see quite clearly that new cars still need decontamination if you're going to do a decent job of a detail on them. Have a look at the S63 from detailmycar for example!
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367987


Lets get real here the link of the car, it was said "After a good wash the car was then sprayed down with CarPro IronX to reveal a pretty high level of contamination" the bottle used CarPro IronX was put on the white car so please tell me what am I looking for with my eyes "contamination" working or just streaks of the CarPro IronX ?

The first images shows the car outside with CarPro IronX streaking all the other images show car inside with spotlights my point is why didn't the member show us the car when it arrived and then put it under the spotlights to see the differents? to the paint work CarPro IronX made??.

So the car was only a couple of months old not new like in the showroom.

If the salesman was Honest and true to his word then the buyer would know about what he/she is buying into and paying over £20,000 fore



Blueberry said:


> You're on a detailing forum of which you have been a member for well over a year and you have never heard of these things before. I would suggest you go and do some more research. The every day man on the street won't know what these are but I would seriously expect someone on a detailing forum to know.


 Why do I need to research in a few years time I will sale my car again for a new one Yes I am on DW forum as a member to vice my opinion.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Iron contaminants are a reddish / orange colour which obviously show up easily on lighter coloured cars. Just because you wouldn't be able to see them as clearly on a darker coloured car, doesn't mean it's not there. Tar spots, black in co,our - again noticeable and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

For me, new car, full package, decontamination, clay, polish, LSP, start as you mean to go on.New cars are covered in brake dust etc.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone that does this as a hobby or a living woukd do a full decon, new cars come in terrible condition tbh.....this is detailing world....not hand wash world.....

I seem to remember a disagreement with Allenf when he used to come on here over machine polishing, some people just like to argue for the sake of it despite the superior knowledge that they are trying to argue with


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> For me, new car, full package, decontamination, clay, polish, LSP, start as you mean to go on.New cars are covered in brake dust etc.


So we should never drive a new car because it would be covered in decontamination, brake dust etc, particles, and not forgetting the weather acid rain, birds dropping's. and so on, for I hope to bobble rap my car in future just in case it get ill.:lol:



Dougnorwich said:


> Anyone that does this as a hobby or a living woukd do a full decon, new cars come in terrible condition tbh.....this is detailing world....not hand wash world..... I seem to remember a disagreement with Allenf when he used to come on here over machine polishing, some people just like to argue for the sake of it despite the superior knowledge that they are trying to argue with


I didn't know member "Allenf" life is full of disagreements for others because no one can get to the point, you of cause have your opinion and your superior knowledge until it is tested what then!, yes if I was into all this lingo and OTT I wouldn't open my mouth but because I can't agree on something do this mean I am worse then the other member. who for some reason have disagreement with others and you.

Just think if decontamination is so bad for paint why haven't the manufacturer solve this problem.?

So why didn't all these ill paint names come out in the 1940 -50's cars ?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Peugeot said:


> Lets get real here the link of the car, it was said "After a good wash the car was then sprayed down with CarPro IronX to reveal a pretty high level of contamination" the bottle used CarPro IronX was put on the white car so please tell me what am I looking for with my eyes "contamination" working or just streaks of the CarPro IronX ?
> 
> The first images shows the car outside with CarPro IronX streaking all the other images show car inside with spotlights my point is why didn't the member show us the car when it arrived and then put it under the spotlights to see the differents? to the paint work CarPro IronX made??.
> 
> ...


IronX turns that colour when it is working to remove bonded iron contamination. If it was sprayed onto a panel that was kept in the paint booth after spraying nothing would happen. It would stay clear because there would be nothing to remove.

Generally detailers have no reason to inspect a car under spotlights before removing bonded surface contaminants. They already know that unless the car was put in a high end transporter right from the spray booth to their workshop that there is contamination there. The lights are more for revealing scratches than anything else.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Peugeot said:


> Lets get real here the link of the car, it was said "After a good wash the car was then sprayed down with CarPro IronX to reveal a pretty high level of contamination" the bottle used CarPro IronX was put on the white car so please tell me what am I looking for with my eyes "contamination" working or just streaks of the CarPro IronX ?
> 
> The first images shows the car outside with CarPro IronX streaking all the other images show car inside with spotlights my point is why didn't the member show us the car when it arrived and then put it under the spotlights to see the differents? to the paint work CarPro IronX made??.
> 
> ...


You need to research as you obviously have not learnt anything since you have been on here.. Contamination is your number one enemy.


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

I recently detailed my mums brand new 65 plate polo. Pure white paint. I decontaminated the paint although i decided to skip the claying process and found that an iron remover and tar remover was sufficient but I'd recommend BH soft clay if you feel you need to clay after chemical removal. I toyed with a couple of LSP options for white paint and selected between gyeon cancoat which is great on white and so easy to apply, you can use on alloys also but in the end I opted for my everlasting tin of FK1000P as its stunning on white, durable and great on alloys also. The Citigo is a really great little car, friend of mine has one and it's a solid little motor and was amazed how refined it was on a long motorway drive recently.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Polished Bliss new car detail covers most things and worth a read if you want.
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2013/11/how-to-detail-a-brand-new-car/

I would suggest a good strong wash followed by an Iron remover treatment and tar removal then see how the paint is before just going straight in with clay as it just _might_ not be necessary.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Peugeot said:


> So we should never drive a new car because it would be covered in decontamination, brake dust etc, particles, and not forgetting the weather acid rain, birds dropping's. and so on, for I hope to bobble rap my car in future just in case it get ill.:lol:
> 
> I didn't know member "Allenf" life is full of disagreements for others because no one can get to the point, you of cause have your opinion and your superior knowledge until it is tested what then!, yes if I was into all this lingo I wouldn't open my mouth but because I can't agree on something do mean I am worse then the other member. who for some reason have disagreement with others.
> 
> Just think if decontamination is so bad for paint why haven't the manufacturer solve this problem. So why did all these ill names for car paint come out in the 1940 -50's cars that's my point why now.


Maybe you need to review your previous posts, it's not other members having disagreements with other members its members having disagreements with you, maybe it's the lack of thought before you type or maybe it's a bad command of the English language but your historical posts seem to get most people's back up. Opinions are opinions but you seem to be trying to pick a fight with people rather than trying to understand why. The aim of all of this is "detailing" as in the Devils in the detail, you seem to think that spending 7 hours cleaning a car is too much and pressure washing wheel arches once every three months is ok, now if that's your detailing regime that's yours and yours alone, but this is a detailing site....you might be better suited to joking battery world which isn't so detailed in its detailing

Sorry but I see no other alternative other than to block your posts, I do not wish to see what looks like attacks on members that are detailed

So long, goodbye


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Let's keep this thread on topic please and not digress into responding to posts which are of no help.


----------



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

Swarly said:


> I recently detailed my mums brand new 65 plate polo. Pure white paint. I decontaminated the paint although i decided to skip the claying process and found that an iron remover and tar remover was sufficient but I'd recommend BH soft clay if you feel you need to clay after chemical removal. I toyed with a couple of LSP options for white paint and selected between gyeon cancoat which is great on white and so easy to apply, you can use on alloys also but in the end I opted for my everlasting tin of FK1000P as its stunning on white, durable and great on alloys also. The Citigo is a really great little car, friend of mine has one and it's a solid little motor and was amazed how refined it was on a long motorway drive recently.


Many thanks for concise and informative answer above and to all that have contributed. Will go with decontamination, hopefully no claying required and a LSP. Will post some pics up to show if decontamination was required on this car or not. There appears to be a friendly conflict of opinion. My thoughts are that the only harm could be to my wallet and time but don't mind this as I will see what it can do on a 230k mile Mondeo and getting some more quality time with eldest. Win / Win


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys keep this thread on topic (rather than taking shots at each other) or the thread will be locked


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

rex said:


> Many thanks for concise and informative answer above and to all that have contributed. Will go with decontamination, hopefully no claying required and a LSP. Will post some pics up to show if decontamination was required on this car or not. There appears to be a friendly conflict of opinion. My thoughts are that the only harm could be to my wallet and time but don't mind this as I will see what it can do on a 230k mile Mondeo and getting some more quality time with eldest. Win / Win


Everyone talk about claying the car, but what is fail to mention is there are different grade clay bars for different applications fine, medium and heavy on the market also using the wrong grade of clay bar can be abrasive.

there are many manufacturers provide clay bars so if that is what you want to use now or in the future best to also read up on some good tips on how to use one. here is link for you http://www.detailedimage.com/Auto-Detailing-Guide/Clay-Bar/

Much of this pollution is from pollutants from factories that cause "contaminated vehicles" is virtually invisible and there are so many manufacturers to clean the car so haven't manufacturers solve this problem paint problem! to save us money?

History
in 1900 car was painted with oil-based coating but the drying time took several weeks. but many factories was still around at that time, So you may ask what as this got to do with todays car allot every seen an old car in a old barn but the paint is still on the car, put one of the modern in there wait to see in century time.


----------



## rex (Oct 29, 2006)

So the car was picked up on Friday. It was raining when we picked it up and so could not check it as I would have liked to. Busy on Saturday and wife and son put about 100 miles on it and it had already been down its first wet dirt track. 

Got to check the paint carefully today after snow foam and a wash and it was in very good condition. Applied iron out on the bonnet and it was absolutely clear. Not a hint of purple. Great, no need for full decontamination. The only area where the paint felt less than perfectly smooth was the boot. A vertical surface on a citygo. Though I would give it a go with iron out. Well it was worse than the 24 year old white MR2 I have just acquired. Took some pics but need to find out how to upload them. Surfice to say it took 3 applications of iron out to clear the contamination. 

There were other small areas of what I think was tree sap on the roof (garage car storage area has trees around it) which were sorted out with a clay bar.

Managed to complete the bodywork lsp with autofinesse tough coat and the car looks great. Very happy with it.

Also managed to pick up second set of alloys with winter tyres for a good price. Gloss black to match the existing alloys on the car. Completed a full detail on them and a coating of C5. They have a very deep shine and look like new. 

Happy days. 

Conclusion on should a new car be fully decontamination and detailed I would say yes it should, but you may be lucky and may not need to spend too long on it.


----------



## indyjukebox (Feb 20, 2011)

This was one of our new cars (new, ordered to spec and picked up 3 days after arriving at dealership) following tfr, snow foam, 2B wash and then claybar:










I will always claybar.


----------

